# largest wolf spider=Canary islands wolf spider?



## Randolph XX() (May 13, 2005)

anyone has or has seen this 6" giant?
http://omnisterra.com/pipermail/cp_omnisterra.com/2004-July/004690.html
pitures will be very apreciated


----------



## orcrist (May 13, 2005)

He also says Hogna carolinensis has a 4" leg span. Last I heard was under 2".


----------



## critterz (May 13, 2005)

My H. carolinesis currently carrying slings is under 2". Has atleast 300 baby spiders on her back.


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 13, 2005)

uhm, that's really wierd, isn't Canary Island in Spain? as far as i know, the biggest Lycosidae in Europe is Lycosa tarantella..


----------



## orcrist (May 13, 2005)

Technically, I'm pretty sure they're part of africa. But I'm tired and I'm probably thinking of some other archepilago of islands...


----------



## Steven (May 14, 2005)

Randolph XX() said:
			
		

> uhm, that's really wierd, isn't Canary Island in Spain? as far as i know, the biggest Lycosidae in Europe is Lycosa tarantella..


as far as i know the Canary islands are on the North-West coast of Africa and belong to Spain (or did belong ?)  :? 

Biggest European mainland wolfspider should be:
Allohogna singoriensis 4cm while
Lycosa tarantella = 3cm


----------



## Lopez (May 14, 2005)

Steven said:
			
		

> as far as i know the Canary islands are on the North-West coast of Africa and belong to Spain (or did belong ?)  :?


Yep, correct on both points, they are still Spanish,


----------



## Randolph XX() (May 14, 2005)

uhm, i guess i need to learn more about European geography(Damn my teacher was rite!)


----------



## PERIKIN (May 14, 2005)

jeejjeje,yes you need to study a little more about european geography.start with spain,the most beautiful face of all europe,as you can see.
anda about that spider,i have never heard about it,i'll look for more information.
is spain there are these wolf spiders:Lycosa radiata, Lycosa tarentulla (L.fasciventris),lycosa sp.


----------



## critterz (May 14, 2005)

How can I get my hands on one of those buggers? Awesome spiders, anyone know of a dealeer that sells them in the states?


----------



## Wade (May 17, 2005)

orcrist said:
			
		

> He also says Hogna carolinensis has a 4" leg span. Last I heard was under 2".


H. carolinensis are commonly over 3" and sometimes 4"

Wade


----------

